# weebly web site



## Rob30 (Nov 2, 2004)

I have begun the process to make a farm web site on weebly. 
I have two problems. First of all. I can not find a spell check. I really need a spell check. 
Secondly. I have tried to list the web site on google but it is very difficult to do. Google wants me to download a file onto my the weebly site. Weebly does not seem to allow that.
I am only using the free site. I do not want to pay for it until I know it can do what I want.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

I have a weebly site - it shows up in google without my having to add anything to my site. I also have spell check, but it is possible it is an add-on I installed a long time ago for Firefox. There isn't a separate button for spell check, it just shows up as a line under a misspelled word.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

These days, firefox has a built in spell checker. I don't know anything about weebly and I don't know about any things you could addon... but a simple and only mildly time consuming option would be to type your stuff up in a word program that has a spell checker and then copy/paste it into your site.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Rob30 said:


> I have tried to list the web site on google but it is very difficult to do. Google wants me to download a file onto my the weebly site.


Is this the place you are going to submit your URL for inclusion?

Website Owner Ã¢&#8364;&#8220; Submit your content Ã¢&#8364;&#8220; Google

As stated by someone earlier, your weebly site will get included eventually anyway as google's spiders read it, but you can submit it of course, it basically schedules the spiders. But I don't remember the inclusion system having you install something on your site.

You actually can install stuff for advertising and etc. onto your weebly site, or if they want you to place a robots.txt file or something....but I'd like to make sure you actually NEED to do that before trying to walk someone through it.

I don't remember if weebly has a spell checker, I keep thinking it does but I'm pretty sure that if it does, it's probably crap. Firefox is your best bet, as already mentioned, failing that it would be Word or some other editor (again, already mentioned) ...but sometimes weebly doesn't like the formatting from Word that it can carry over.


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I have been using ieSpell for years... it is a quick easy download for Internet Explorer:
[ame=http://download.cnet.com/ieSpell/3000-12512_4-10208550.html?tag=mncol;1]ieSpell - CNET Download.com[/ame]
.


----------

